# Favorite-Band



## Stroker (Jan 18, 2011)

Black Sabbath


[video=youtube;xtqy4DTHGqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;3KyUNvAbUZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KyUNvAbUZc[/video]


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Jan 18, 2011)

Wu-Tang Forever

G Farmer***


----------



## Gafoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

Beatles 

[youtube]KrkwgTBrW78[/youtube]


----------



## tet1953 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Eagles


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 18, 2011)

Stevie Ray Vaughan --- RIP

I don't really have one favorite band, I have many.


----------



## anonymuss (Jan 18, 2011)

iron maiden and offspring


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 18, 2011)

Hendrix....


----------



## Urca (Oct 18, 2011)

emarosa...


----------



## fine17 (Oct 20, 2011)

Linkin Park is one of my favorite band...


----------



## Mr Neutron (Oct 23, 2011)

Pink Floyd is my number one. The rest, in no particular order: 

The Beatles
The Moody Blues
The Eagles
Led Zepplin
Fleetwood Mac
ZZ Top
Alan Parsons Project
America
Yes
The Jimi Hendrix Experience/Band of Gypsies
Journey


----------



## Mason Dixon (Nov 10, 2011)

WEEN hmmm...have to enter 10 letters...WEEN


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;CNyKYVIsQ9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNyKYVIsQ9Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's too hard to have one.


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Nov 13, 2011)

1. Grateful dead
2. Pink Floyd
3. The doors


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 13, 2011)

so many to choose from but if I had to narrow it down then Leonard Cohen wins hand down, the guy is amazing.. how the feck he writes that stuff just blows my mind.. next up would be the late great Gary Moore.. then some coldplay.. ah mahn this is tough have shed loads of stuff and cant remember who I like now ffs ... used to like paul weller but his latest stuff is shite though the big boss groove still floats me boat.. oh and the song "you do something to me"... lmao this is hard... reminds me of the first time I got a computer.. went to limewire to download some tracks and me mind went blank... oh joss stone too rocks.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

Black Sabbath is def in my top 5 but so is Sabbath with DIO.
[video=youtube;GOrsFHcw5Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOrsFHcw5Tc[/video]


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 13, 2011)

Since I am older than a lot on here ...

Number One without any hesitation on my part would be Led Zepplin

Top Ten from that in no certain order; Cream, Black Sabbath, U2, Beatles, Doors, Rolling Stones, Crosby Stills Nash and Young, Sly and the Family Stone, Chicago.

Love and Peace

The MaineYankee


----------



## dirtysnowball (Nov 16, 2011)

lamb of god
slayer
system of a down


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 17, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> lamb of god
> slayer
> system of a down


I must be old and living as a "Herman Hermit" ... I had to look these up on YouTube just to see who they are 

Peace and Love


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 20, 2011)

Favorite band eh?So many favorites and dont know where to start lemme get back to u on that


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok yea In Flames tough decision for me sorry.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 22, 2011)

Bruce Dickinson (his solo stuff, not Iron Maiden), without any doubt.
On the second place is Marduk, Dismember and Impaled Nazarene. Can't decide.


----------



## AdinWilliam (Nov 24, 2011)

The Eagles band is one of the best band.


..................................


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 24, 2011)

The year was 1939, and I was currently working on the _*Allen Parsons Project.*_ The project itself was deeply classified, as the United States was preparing itself in going to _*War*_ with Germany. Their lead people were designing an upgrade from the _*Led Zepplin,*_ with a more sophisticated and sleek type called the_* Jefferson Starship. *_


_*Who*_ would have thought that this day was at hand. I used to enjoy the simple life of small town _*America*_ back in the day. We used to pack up the kids in the old _*Fleetwood Mac*_ and drive down to the beach just outside of_* Boston*_, in Revere. There,_* the Byrds *_would be squawking like there was no tomorrow, diving down to grasp your sandwich from you just prior to your taking a bite. The _*Young*_ _*Rascals*_ that we had,_* Sonny and Cher,*_ ages 6 and 4 respectfully, would try so hard to get their kite up in the air as they ran fast along the sandy beach. I swear that it was an _*Iron Butterfly*_ kite, one that was gracefully pictured, but carried a lot of weight with it! _*Yes*_, those were the days. 


After a weekend with the wife and kids, I would climb aboard the _*Grand Funk Railroad,*_ and travel west to the home office in _*Chicago*_. This sure was the easiest way to go, as I could avoid all of those darn _*Traffic*_ jams that plagued the highway system. I would meet some great people on that _*Journey*_ each week. Some of the stories that would be told would curl your hair for sure, as there were many that were just _*Talking Heads*_ that needed to vent. Some told of being_* Public Enemy *_#1, as they were trying to stay away from the cops for growing weed in their apartment. Imagine that !!


Back in the office, I would usually burn the _*Midnight Oil*_, and work only a four day work week. _*The*_ _*Boss*_ allows me to do that since I had single handily designed the _*B-52*_ and _*U2*_. These planes are awesome, to say the very least. At least it left a lasting _*Impression*_ with him. Plus the fact that I married his _*Twisted Sister *_!! Did I mention that she is an _*Animal*_ in bed?


We met on the _*Buffalo &#8211; Springfield*_ train back in '29. She had these_* Deep Purple*_ boots on, and they just went from the floor to her knees. She was very _*Chic*_, and I guess she was looking for a _*Prince*_ Charming type to sweep her off her feet. To this day she is my _*Queen*_, whom I would do anything for. I guess it was just a_* Miracle*_ that day, as she laid a great ol big _*Kiss*_, right on my lips !!


Now that it is 2011, _*The Seeds*_ have been put away, as now I only smoke weed from time to time. I do still get that _*Rush *_from a good ol AK- 47. I meander once in a while down to _*Linkin Park*_, and play some _*Rolling Stones*_ (shuffleboard the old timers used to name it) with the boys. I still celebrate _*Green Day*_, as we should always take care on our environment. We only have one. That reminds me &#8230; I now have a _*Procul Harem*_, as all the ladies in the nursing home I have &#8230; well let's just leave that at that.

Happy Thanksgiving

The MaineYankee


----------



## Druzil (Dec 8, 2011)

1. Pink Floyd
2. The Doors
3. All That Remains (Plan on seeing them w/ Hatebreed and Five Finger Death Punch on Sunday)
4.A7X


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nightwish with old singer!


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

bad religion


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 21, 2011)

jesus lizard


----------



## Steven.Tyler77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Queen, Aerosmith, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones and many more...


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 21, 2011)

Azulfidinexr said:


> Discount Price Sulfasalazine 500mg Buy Online



yeah i hate that fucking band


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 29, 2011)

1. YES
2. Genesis (With Peter Gabriel and Phil behind the drums where he belonged)
3. Pink Floyd
4. Rush


----------



## Steven.Tyler77 (Jan 10, 2012)

1. Queen
2. Aerosmith
3. The Beatles
4. The Rolling Stones


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 10, 2012)

journey can get me pumped up.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

VH before Hagar, U2 before Achtung Baby, but my favorite


Concrete Blonde


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;xb3zCmtf9SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb3zCmtf9SM[/video]


----------



## StoneyLee (Jan 17, 2012)

Gotta be Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## johnnymoorey (Jan 20, 2012)

These are all my favorite Bands :
1. The Beatles
2. Metallica
3. Greenday
4. Linkin Park


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Heart (the 70's stuff)
Led Zep
Pantera
Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 24, 2012)

WU TANG CLAN!!
(although there a rap group)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 25, 2012)

Cherrybomb, your avatar is hilarious!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 26, 2012)

Devildriver
pantera
Black Sabbath
Johnny cash


----------



## GunRunner (Jan 26, 2012)

Just my favourite Band of the last few years....

ISIS!!!!! If you're into sludge / drone / psychedelic post modern and at times hipster metal 

[video=youtube;rWjhxnVcmgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWjhxnVcmgg[/video]

[video=youtube;xS3NkhjsBf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS3NkhjsBf0[/video]

[video=youtube;wWTAkBRe6aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWTAkBRe6aI[/video]

[video=youtube;Awg99tk6vys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awg99tk6vys[/video]

[video=youtube;hMOsCD6Iblo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMOsCD6Iblo[/video]

[video=youtube;uq_oT-mQKcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq_oT-mQKcM[/video]


Enjoy


----------



## Sylvester (Jan 30, 2012)

Pink Floyd and H.I.M.


----------



## glennhaydein (Feb 8, 2012)

Band is really a true stage to prove your music. I like to watch a live stage music shows. These are all my favourite bands like : The Beatles, Metallica, Green Day, Linkin Park, AC/DC, Coldplay, Gun 'n' Roses, Nirvana, Chemical Romance, and The Eagle.


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 9, 2012)

liking red fang ,wolf mother, kings of leon, die antward , tom waits


----------



## craftpic (Feb 14, 2012)

My favourite is Beatles and I just love this band


----------



## 8footsativa (Feb 15, 2012)

Pantera, Metallica, Megadeth.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o


----------



## stickyickys (Feb 17, 2012)

anonymuss said:


> iron maiden and offspring



gotta go with maiden, no matter what you can always listen and just get lost in it


----------



## OnlyDopesSmokeDope (Feb 18, 2012)

led zep
stone temple pilots
pink floyd


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 9, 2012)

neil young , ummm and all the others i like.its hard man, ask me another day and it will be a different two names at the start


----------

